# Looking for the best dog food for my Toy Poodle



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I am so sorry about the loss of your senior pups. 

The research is ongoing, but one thing you might consider is looking for a food that doesn’t list legumes in the first few ingredients:

_“Most of the diets associated with the reports of non-hereditary DCM have legume seed ingredients, also called ‘pulses (e.g., peas, lentils, etc.), high in their ingredient lists (although soy is a legume, we did not see a signal associated with this ingredient). These include both ‘grain-free’ and grain-containing formulations.”_









Q&As: FDA’s Work on Potential Causes of Non-Hereditary DCM in Dogs


Questions and answers that have been raised by pet owners and veterinarians about FDA’s work looking into potential causes of non-hereditary canine DCM.




www.fda.gov





Potatoes may also play a role:

_“Ninety-three percent of reported products had what appeared from the ingredient panel to be high proportions of peas or lentils or both. A small percent of reported products contained potatoes, including sweet potatoes, in the ingredient list.”_









FDA: Pet diet remains 'a potential factor' in DCM cases


Pet food company claimed agency cleared grain-free diets in heart disease puzzle




news.vin.com





When my girl went into heart failure, the emergency vet who euthanized her assured me that diet wasn’t a factor. But I still wonder and absolutely understand your concern.

Peggy eats (and loves) Farmina, which is legume-free. But my parents, who also live in British Columbia, have been unable to find it there.

Do you have an independent pet food store near you? They can be very helpful, will often provide samples, and may even be able to order a brand or formula for you that they don’t currently carry.


----------



## SweetBella (Oct 18, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I am so sorry about the loss of your senior pups.
> 
> The research is ongoing, but one thing you might consider is looking for a food that doesn’t list legumes in the first few ingredients:
> 
> ...


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I agree with Peggy. I like Farmina. Orijen is a good food but I don't know if they have legume-free foods. I personally use Ziwipeak and Real Meat foods as training treats so they probably account for 1/3 of my dog's diet. They are a dried meat based food so they are a lot like a jerky and have no fillers. For a toy poodle they would be a relatively affordable option as a full diet given the small volume of food needed.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

SweetBella said:


> Hello Peggy’s Mom or Dad,
> Thank you very much for your condolences. I appreciate them more than you know😢. It’s just a super emotional time right now and kind words from a total stranger mean so much. Thank you.
> Thank you very much for all the information. It is very helpful and so appreciated. We live in Prince George and have independent pet food stores so I will be going to speak with them. Thank you again💕


We’re here any time you want to reminisce about your pups. The hole they leave in our lives is indescribable. Thank goodness they also leave such wonderful memories to comfort us.

Take good care of yourself and good luck on your food search! I hope you’ll let us know what you ultimately choose and how your poodle likes it.


----------



## vandog (Mar 30, 2019)

I’m so sorry to hear about the loss of your pets. I know how hard that can be. ♥

I second independent pet stores. I know Farmina is available in Canada. I’ve seen it on homesalive.ca (pet food online store) which ships from Alberta and in a fair amount of independent pet stores. They can also often order it in for you if they don’t have it in stock.

PTP - My friend on the island has bought it from PetsWest and I think Island Pet Source? If that’s an option for your parents.

I know I was limited what I could feed my spoo because of the severe allergies of one of my cats. I had been feeding Zignature Kangaroo or Canadian Naturals Pork and Squash to my spoo because it was one of the few foods that was grain free/fish free. I had switched over to Stella and Chewy’s freeze dried raw which I broke into pieces for her to graze on. She loved it as long as it wasn’t rehydrated and was doing good on it.

Ziwi Peak air dried food doesn’t have legumes and I think Fromm has a legume free kibble as well. Rawbble also doesn’t have legumes. I believe firstmate has a lamb kibble as well as a chicken kibble that doesn’t have legumes but does have potatoes.


----------



## SweetBella (Oct 18, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> I agree with Peggy. I like Farmina. Orijen is a good food but I don't know if they have legume-free foods. I personally use Ziwipeak and Real Meat foods as training treats so they probably account for 1/3 of my dog's diet. They are a dried meat based food so they are a lot like a jerky and have no fillers. For a toy poodle they would be a relatively affordable option as a full diet given the small volume of food needed.





Raindrops said:


> I agree with Peggy. I like Farmina. Orijen is a good food but I don't know if they have legume-free foods. I personally use Ziwipeak and Real Meat foods as training treats so they probably account for 1/3 of my dog's diet. They are a dried meat based food so they are a lot like a jerky and have no fillers. For a toy poodle they would be a relatively affordable option as a full diet given the small volume of food needed.





SweetBella said:


> Thank you all so very much for all the advice and food suggestions. This forum is just amazing and I truly appreciate how caring everyone is. It really helps a lot ❤❤🐾


----------

